

Why I cannot say FRP but I just did - bontoJR
https://medium.com/@andrestaltz/why-i-cannot-say-frp-but-i-just-did-d5ffaa23973b

======
davexunit
As the author of a Scheme "FRP" system for a game engine, I'm sympathetic to
Conal's desires to stick to the original definition, but at the same time I
think Elm, Rx, Bacon, etc. are all FRP systems.

How about we distinguish between continuous vs. discrete systems? Conal uses
Continuous Functional Reactive Programming, and the rest of us use Discrete
Functional Reactive Programming. I have a feeling that this distinction won't
be enough for some.

